# Camera shots from the frontline: Stunning photographs of soldiers.. taken by soldiers



## Drone_pilot (Oct 26, 2011)

A stirring collecting of award-winning army photos unveiled
 today shows Britain's and Allied soldiers at work and play.

The  pictures in the annual Army Photographic Competition have 
been taken by  amateur and professional soldier cameramen 
and show troops in frontline  action, on ceremonial occasions 
and taking part in sport.









Daily Mail Read more
​


----------



## John A Silkstone (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks drone, great pictures

Silky


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Oct 27, 2011)

*Nice Film.*


----------

